# Dr pepper collectible book by Ray H Duncan



## BenTheDigger

I collect Dr pepper bottles and I have been wanting a book that I saw a few people in past threads. Texas.Bottle.Man2 has mentioned that he helped the author get the information. Does anybody know where to get this book.Thanks,Ben LarsenHere is a picture of the book


----------



## Bert DeWitt

Yes I know where to get this book.


----------



## BenTheDigger

Sorry for the late reply. Where do I get it?Thanks,-Ben


----------



## BenTheDigger

Just bumping it so anybody else can respond. Also I put this in the wrong section.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## scottr

I have a woodville tx embossed  and debossed  and a debossed Alexandria Louisiana. And a Livingston embossed


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man

Call Ray Duncan, he and wrote this book, his no is 210-744-4003, thanx, Doyle


----------

